# Firemouth 29 G



## Dycofree (May 7, 2017)

Hello all. I have a 29 G tank (30x12x18) and just pick up a baby firemouth a few days agao from my LFS. I previously had opted for an Electric Blue Acara but he ended up jumping out of my tank while I was at work (my water paramters are great so idk what the deal was. He also was only about 2" so the size wasnt an issue.). My firemouth right now is about 1.5" and shares rhe tank with 8 Harlequin Rasboras and 4 cory catfish. *** talked to other members on non-cichlid specific sites and have been chastised for keeping a Firemouth in "such a small tank". I of course have researched plenty before I got him and saw many sites that said a pair of Firemouths is ok for a 29 gallon so i concluded that as the single Firemouth and only cichlid in the tank he would do great. My tank is going to heavily planted (plants are still growing and consist of Amazon Swords. anubis Congensis, and some front level grass plants). So I guess my question here is how am I doing? If you see issues please let me know in a constructive way because I want the best for my fish. Thank you guys!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Hello

Is this the same 29 with the Bolivian Rams?


----------



## Dycofree (May 7, 2017)

Unfortunately after observing for awhile I determined both my rams were males. They were fighting a lot and became very territorial with each other. I had to rehome them to my LFS for their own good.


----------



## Dycofree (May 7, 2017)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Hello
> 
> Is this the same 29 with the Bolivian Rams?


Not sure If i have to quote this for you to see my reply so Im going to anyway haha


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I see ya!

I just use the 'view your posts' option, so I'll see if there are any updates.

You're doing fine. Sounds like a nice tank. A 29 is quite limiting, but a lone FM and some dithers is ok. I like to see as much natural behavior as possible, so I'm not into a single cichlid. If that's ok with you, then have at it. The smaller fish should help the FM settle in and not hide all the time.

Let us know how it goes...


----------



## Dycofree (May 7, 2017)

Great to hear! Thank you so much! I actually have kinda decided im going to upgrade to a 40 Breeder so that I can give him
more room. Im moving in about a month and a half (2 minutes down the road literally) and I cant decide if I want to switch tanks before or after I move. Tought situation. I have a marineland 350 b filter and a nice marineland advanced light thag will transfer well to a 40.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I'd hold off on the new tank til you move.


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree with Iggy. Wait until you move. Doesn't make sense to set up a new tank just to have to move it. Just get everything you need for the larger tank before the move and set it up then. Using the same filter with the cycled media should mean you won't have issues with moving to the new tank. Your FM at such a small size will be fine in the 29 until the move but will be much better off long term in the 40.


----------



## Dycofree (May 7, 2017)

I have had others on other sites tell me that the Firemouth will eat other fish once he is full grown. Can you guys speak to that at all? Also, a lot of the 40's im seeing have a large black stripe on the top on bottom for some reason and it takes away from the view imo. Any advice on a brand to get? The Marineland one is the one I saw with the large stripes. Obviously Ill just need to get the tank alone bc I have rhe stand, filter, and lighting ready to go. Is there any other fish youd recommend to go with the firemouth in the 40? Any info is appreciated! I want my Firemouth to have plenty of room but unfortunately bc of apartment space/rules a 40 is the best I can do. Thanks guys!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Not sure on these stripes? Every 40 breeder I have seen looks like a standard aquarium.

By nature, Firemouths dig in leaf litter and debris for larvae, small crustaceans, algae, etc. They are opportunistic, just like any fish really. As long as your other fish cannot fit into its mouth, which is small, you should be fine. Swordtails, mollies are popular choices.

I'd add several other similarly sized FMs to the mix. Once a pair forms down the road, remove the extras. This aquarium has a slightly smaller footprint than a 40 breeder-


----------

